# To be grown up or to not to be.....



## RackMaster (Dec 2, 2007)

So I've got a morale dilemma.  Given the time of year and the normal holiday financial crunch that goes with it and then I check out one of my favourite firearms suppliers sites.  They have Norinco M-14's in stock and on sale for $399, comes with some mags, sling and cleaning kit.  I missed out the last time they had them in stock 'cause they sold out quick.

Do I be responsible and not drop the coin on the rifle?  lol Or do I just buy it and hope the wife understands?  She's not firearm "friendly", she accepts I have them but doesn't want anything to do with them.


----------



## TonyB (Dec 2, 2007)

hmmmmm I would buy the rifle, and then tell my wife knowing i would get an ass beating lol...The question you need to ask your self is it worth getting into a fight this time of yr with x-mas and all?????? Or maybe run it by her first not exactly to the point just a rough description and see how she handles it..go from there hahaha. 

Good luck! :confused:


----------



## Sdiver (Dec 2, 2007)

Buy the rifle, I say. But along with it, you may want to invest in a cold weather sleeping bag, because when the wife finds out.....you'll be sleeping in the dog house outside. :doh:

But hey......at least you'll have a nice shinning new weapon to help keep the hungry wolves at bay.....>:{ >:{


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a Springfield Armory M1A.  I love it.  My vote is to buy it.  As the wise man said,"its better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission".

If the Norinko is as dependable as my SA, you will find the wrath worth it! Think of it as your X-mas gift to yourself.

Good luck!  I have an extra bedroom if you need it.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 2, 2007)

Cabbage Head said:


> I have a Springfield Armory M1A.  I love it.  My vote is to buy it.  As the wise man said,"its better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission".
> 
> If the Norinko is as dependable as my SA, you will find the wrath worth it! *Think of it as your X-mas gift to yourself.
> *
> Good luck!  *I have an extra bedroom if you need it.*



LOL, I already bought myself some new cold, wet weather gear today. ;)  I think it was foreshadowing for this moment, I'll need it.  I think my Father will be more than glad to let me use his spare room,  as long as he gets to use it now and then. 

I'll sleep on it and then when I pick her up after her last day of classes before exams tomorrow, then I think it will be a good time to drop it.  Bring her favourite latte from Starbucks.    I'll just have to get her something extra for xmas. 

Thanks to every one for all the encouragement. :doh:


----------



## jordan (Dec 3, 2007)

shit.. i would buy it. 


ahhh, the joys of being single and just taking care of myself :)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 3, 2007)

I would buy it and say it is to protect the family.


----------



## jordan (Dec 3, 2007)

haha, an M14 for home defense??? hmm.... alright.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 3, 2007)

That's right.  You need to be able to take out target from a distance, as the Mongolian horde approaches your home.  Not like a pistol is going to to that for you.


----------



## jordan (Dec 3, 2007)

...uh huh.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 3, 2007)

jordan said:


> ...uh huh.



Fucking liberal; good thing you're coming back from Iraq in time to attend a Hillary Clinton Rally


----------



## Mikko1208 (Dec 3, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> That's right.  You need to be able to take out target from a distance, as the Mongolian horde approaches your home.  Not like a pistol is going to to that for you.



Damn right..."Mongolian horde approaches your home". Sounds like my basic friday....


----------



## jordan (Dec 3, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Fucking liberal; good thing you're coming back from Iraq in time to attend a Hillary Clinton Rally





oh yes. I am sure ill see you there


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 3, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> That's right.  You need to be able to take out target from a distance, as the Mongolian horde approaches your home.  Not like a pistol is going to to that for you.





Mikko1208 said:


> Damn right..."Mongolian horde approaches your home". Sounds like my basic friday....



Well there's a remote possibility of a Mongolian horde coming across the Polar Ice but I'm thinking more of a great defence against the advancing Russian masses.  ;)  Oh wait that war is over. :uhh:  

lol, nah I'm thinking of throwing it on a synthetic stock, putting a good fixed low power scope on it (4 or 6 x 44), using it for busting brush and blasting bambi or one of them retarded moose off that disney movie.   And then going to the range and firing off lots and lots of rounds.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 3, 2007)

Cabbage Head said:


> ... "its better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission"...


 
I subscribe to this philosophy ALL the time!  

I'd wait until after dinner. People tend to get grouchy when their blood sugar is low, pre-meal is not a good time to break the bad news. :2c:

LL


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 3, 2007)

fuck that, break the news in the middle of the night, that way you can tell her that you told her.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 3, 2007)

LibraryLady said:


> I subscribe to this philosophy ALL the time!
> 
> I'd wait until after dinner. People tend to get grouchy when their blood sugar is low, pre-meal is not a good time to break the bad news. :2c:
> 
> LL



Thanks.  

I've been waiting until she gets home today, last day of classes and all.  She was up until 3am and then up at 8am writing part of her thesis and another 20 page essay, not a good time to ask for anything. ;)  I'll make dinner and feed her some wine first.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 3, 2007)

Bleh!  I feel her pain!  My final papers are due this Friday and next Tuesday!

I'd let her have a good night's sleep, then the dinner and wine.

Though, hmm... if you manage to slip it past her when's she's tired...

LL


----------



## x SF med (Dec 3, 2007)

Turn the tables on her, use the female logic, and let her see how it feels!

"But honey, it was on sale, you have no idea how much I saved, if I had waited the price would have gone up by at least double, maybe more so I saved $XXXX.XX...."

Of course, that logic really only works when they use it on us, you'll need the new cold weather gear after you spout off with this comment.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 3, 2007)

She has to start studying for her first exam on Friday, so I don't think she's going to slow down; it just means she'll be out of the office more and studying on the couch. lol  I'll slip it by her while she's got a book in her face, perhaps I can find something from the same place for her Fathers Christmas present to put on the same order (he's the last one to buy for) ;) and then we are finished. lol


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 3, 2007)

Alcohol....lots and lots of it.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 3, 2007)

Man I needed the new cold weather gear this morning when she woke me up because the buses were running late because of this storm.  "You said if the weather is really bad that you would drive me to the train."  I look outside and my truck is a snow drift, it took me 20 minutes just to clear it off.  Had to go rummaging through the basement for my Merrel Thermo's though, the snow was too deep for the slip ons.  lol


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 3, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> Man I needed the new cold weather gear this morning when she woke me up because the buses were running late because of this storm. "You said if the weather is really bad that you would drive me to the train." I look outside and my truck is a snow drift, it took me 20 minutes just to clear it off. Had to go rummaging through the basement for my Merrel Thermo's though, the snow was too deep for the slip ons. lol


 
Ooohhh.....

Managed to get in some points before the big announcement, hmmm???  

;)

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 3, 2007)

LibraryLady said:


> Ooohhh.....
> 
> Managed to get in some points before the big announcement, hmmm???
> 
> ...



LOL, made breakfast/coffee and took care of the dog and cat's feeding while she was finishing up her papers as well. ;)


----------



## Lyle (Dec 3, 2007)

You're allowed to buy weapons like these in Canada-I didn't know that  Is it true a rifle needs to be modified to fire only 5 rounds?  Can you own ARs?


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 3, 2007)

Choose said:


> You're allowed to buy weapons like these in Canada-I didn't know that  Is it true a rifle needs to be modified to fire only 5 rounds?  Can you own ARs?



Yes to all your questions.  You can own an AR as well but most people only use them for target or competition up here.  This rifle actually comes with 2 x 5 round magazine, so no need for modification but it does come with a modified 5/20 round mag for the realistic look.

If you want to be a gun owner in Canada; I highly suggest and encourage you to educate yourself on our laws.  Here is the link to the Canada Firearms Centre, get to know the site well.  Take courses, join clubs and read books. 
http://www.cfc-cafc.gc.ca/


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Dec 3, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Turn the tables on her, use the female logic, and let her see how it feels!
> 
> "But honey, it was on sale, you have no idea how much I saved, if I had waited the price would have gone up by at least double, maybe more so I saved $XXXX.XX...."
> 
> Of course, that logic really only works when they use it on us, you'll need the new cold weather gear after you spout off with this comment.


 
or... "If you really loved me you would want me to be happy. This will make me happy."

but not... "you do realize I can trade you in for a more gun friendly model?"

Definitely ask after food and wine... maybe throw in a backrub?


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 3, 2007)

Get a HK USP


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 3, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Get a HK USP



LOL, you didn't have to buy yours.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 15, 2007)

Any one every see one of these or heard of this manufacturer before?  Looks sort of cheap to me. 



> *Troy M14 Modular Battle Stock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

